# Old Dos Games w/Bootcamp



## speXedy (Aug 30, 2006)

Ok so I have bootcamp, and some old dos games, they work, but no sound. They ussuall need interal pc speakers to work, but i can't get them to work. does a mac have an internal speaker? is there a way around it? I am trying to get King's Quest V to work, and a few other Kings Quest games.

Michael


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 30, 2006)

That depends on the Mac.  Most Macs do make sound through a built in speaker, but i don't know about the Mac mini.


----------



## speXedy (Aug 30, 2006)

I have the iMac 20" Intel 

how would i go about getting it to work in old dos games? I still can't figure it out


----------



## speXedy (Aug 30, 2006)

nvm it works great with DosBox my only question is does anyone know how to make it so i dont have to type in

intro mount

mount c:\sierra\kingsquest

every single time?

thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Aug 31, 2006)

write a batch file, then just run it.


----------



## speXedy (Aug 31, 2006)

how do you write a batch file?


----------



## Yesurbius (Jan 15, 2007)

A batch file is, at its simplist level, a series of DOS commands.

For example - you can create go.bat and have the following in it:


```
mount c /Users/test/kingsquest
C:
C:\quest.exe
```

(I have no idea about the actual directories / commands - you'll have to substitute them)

If you wish it to launch automatically when clicking on DOSBOX, then do the following:

1. Go into DOSBOX normally and type:
config -writeconf dosbox.conf

2. Right click Dosbox app, and show package contents
3. Go into Contents/MacOS and load dosbox.conf up in TextEdit
4. Find the AutoExec section and add the kingsquest batch commands in there so it will auto start.


----------

